# Caramel-coloured leather slip on shoes worn with jeans



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

....looked ridiculous in 2005, even if one tried to stretch the imagination that some sort of kitsch 70s Starsky thing was going down. In 2006 the wearers will just look like complete cocks. Throw them away NOW.

And if you were foolish enough or suckered into thinking that a shiny caramel leather jacket actually said anything 'cool' about the wearer apart from 'twat', then you deserve the sneers that doubtless follow you.

_At least that's what i told my ex-mates before that beat me up and sent me to Coventry. :twisted: _

Don't even get me started on those popular gay white pseudo training shoes that look like they were originally issued at the 10 pin bowling alley.

Fuk off now.

Thank you.


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

I quite like my caramel shoes :wink:


----------



## TuTTiFruTTi (Jun 24, 2005)

Slipon shoes are only for people who have sex with men......that's why women wear them


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Does that include stone colour loafers too then, IYSMO?

Rogue


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Rogue said:


> Does that include stone colour loafers too then, IYSMO?
> 
> Rogue


I think that in your heart you know the answer to that one.










They sit right alongside ginger suede loafers in the sartorial spectrum. 









Not preppy. Not Ivy League. I suppose Tony Blair might go for that sort of thing when he is being 'with it' the weekends after church. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wearing caramel shoes...


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

So what you're saying is that something like this is "old fashioned and out of style"?
I think you need a visit from Trinny and Susanna mate.










Rogue


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Rogue said:


> So what you're saying is that something like this is "old fashioned and out of style"?
> I think you need a visit from Trinny and Susanna mate.
> 
> 
> ...


Gary, you may have a point :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Rogue said:


> So what you're saying is that something like this is "old fashioned and out of style"?
> I think you need a visit from Trinny and Susanna mate.
> 
> 
> ...


Soz if i was in any way ambiguous...



garyc said:


> ....looked ridiculous in 2005, even if one tried to stretch the imagination that some sort of kitsch 70s Starsky thing was going down. In 2006 the wearers will just look like complete cocks. Throw them away NOW.


But do send The Fat One and The Drunk around any time. First thing I'll be telling The Drunk is that collegen lips are very much in the Yesterdays Porn Movie Queen, and Leslie Ash/Pete Burns idiom. :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

BreTT said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > So what you're saying is that something like this is "old fashioned and out of style"?
> ...


Let me guess, you wear trainers or deck shoes with your jeans?
Probably something like this:










Rogue


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

garyc said:


> But do send The Fat One and The Drunk around any time. First thing I'll be telling The Drunk is that collegen lips are very much in the Yesterdays Porn Movie Queen, and Leslie Ash/Pete Burns idiom. :wink:


Lol, I'll give you that one 

Rogue


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Rogue said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...


I live on a farm - neither of these are very practical in the mud I'm afraid. It doesn't mean that I've had a taste bypass though. I'm with Gary on this one, sorry matey. It doesn't make you a bad person... :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Lol, I can rest easy now then knowing I'm a good person :-*

Aye, it's probably the pink wellies for you then matey :wink:

Rogue


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Rogue said:


> Lol, I can rest easy now then knowing I'm a good person :-*
> 
> Aye, it's probably the pink wellies for you then matey :wink:
> 
> Rogue


Doesn't matter what colour they start out, they all end up brown at this time of year.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Rogue said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...


Trainers are for training. Period.

and don't get me started on deck shoes, chinos and estate agents / 'something in the city' types. :x :wink: 

Ah, the leisure shoe conundrum...so much choice, so few real options. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Ah, the leisure shoe conundrum...so much choice, so few real options. :wink:


So what _does_ the sartorially elegant gentleman wear these days?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the leisure shoe conundrum...so much choice, so few real options. :wink:
> ...


That was my next question, although not so eloquently put.

Rogue


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Rogue said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Well this is age related.

Under thirty no one expects one to have much idea - just blindly follow what your peers are wearing and 'have fun with fashion'. You can laugh at your self in later years. :wink:

Over thirty trainers are a no no (unlesss training). Ditto white bowling trainers. Camper shoes are camp. And stuff like this just looks plain gay:










Boots are OK with jeans. Cuban heels and cowboy boots excepted.

Chelsea and chukka boots good. If in suede, do make it a dark colour.




























Ballist, Cox, Smith, Doc Marten, Rockport, Bata classic desert boots all OK.

Slip-ons are OK, but not in light colours. Dark brown Paul Smiths accetpable. Dark loafers per se are cool. Should never be worn with socks.










Doc Marten greased leather shoes are timeless and classless - if you want lace ups.

If you are a bit 'county' then brogue boots are good. Black or dark brown.










'Activity' shoes - sailing, hiking boots etc OK - should only be worn when fit for purpose and worn in context not as statement ie too and from activity/boat.

Never sandals in an urban situation. Only on beach. Think dog poo.

My views on formal/work shoes have been posted before. Churches, Loakes or plain doc marten shiny shoes.

All IMHO of course. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Apart from a penchant to wear Merrell Chameleon Stretch II "hiking trainers" with jeans, I seem to be OK...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I got a dark brown and a black pair of slip on showes from Kurt Geiger (sp)..Different styles obviously. Are they ok or should i change. Prefer them as with size 11's most shoes make my feet look like boats but the Kurt Geiger seem to bring them back into proportion.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> I got a dark brown and a black pair of slip on showes from Kurt Geiger (sp)..Different styles obviously. Are they ok or should i change. Prefer them as with size 11's most shoes make my feet look like boats but the Kurt Geiger seem to bring them back into proportion.


Do you have to get shoes made specially to fit your webbed feet?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I got a dark brown and a black pair of slip on showes from Kurt Geiger (sp)..Different styles obviously. Are they ok or should i change. Prefer them as with size 11's most shoes make my feet look like boats but the Kurt Geiger seem to bring them back into proportion.
> ...


 :lol: No straight of the shelf. Perhaps Kurt had ducks in mind when designing them


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...












I too have some of these (NOT WITH YELLOW) for washing car, garden stuff, going to tip, cheeky pint etc. I bought them for light hiking/dog walking etc detail. So you are not alone.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I don't have yellow either. One pair red/back, one pair ligher brown.

Probably wear mine more frequently than you, but glad to see they aren't a total "garyc fashion faux pas" 

I just find them incredibly comfortable to mooch about in, cycle in, walk the dogs in, drive in etc.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Chelsea boots remind me of regulars betting at harness-racing.
I also wear Timberlands with jeans, and slip on casual shoes like Ikon etc.

However, your bit about people under 30 blindly following their peers isn't true in my case.
I'm 29, and like to wear shoes that are a bit different.
Hence, I've had snake-skin shoes, cowboy boots, black Gucci loafers (not many people had them when I used be out every weekend with the lads) and is the same reason why I wear stone colour shoes with jeans, or dark brown shoes or whatever else I fancy wearing. 

Rogue

Edited to add: I also HATE trainers. I own one pair, and only wear them when walking the dog (and I don't mean the yo-yo trick).


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Majority of the time i still live in trainers  Am i bothered? i aint bothered


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

No trainers over 30 ? I guess that rules out me Tiger ultinate 81's :lol: I'm the only one to have a pair in my local hood :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


What a wonky collection of footwear!
Short of trekking and being in the forces, boots are solely to be adorned with leg braces.
This is some kind of gag, Right?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Could be worse - j600.com could be here with his lovely Nike Rifts


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> No trainers over 30 ? I guess that rules out me Tiger ultinate 81's :lol: I'm the only one to have a pair in my local hood :lol:


Tigers urinate 81s? in green, brown and orange? V funny.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Majority of the time i still live in trainers  Am i bothered? i aint bothered


I bet your fiends are bothered if they are in the vincinty when yu take them off. :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Rogue said:


> Chelsea boots remind me of regulars betting at harness-racing.
> I also wear Timberlands with jeans, and slip on casual shoes like Ikon etc.
> 
> However, your bit about people under 30 blindly following their peers isn't true in my case.
> ...


BTW no need to justify - my flame was TIC. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...


Well I did have ricketts as a kid, but I dont think leg irons are 'in' these days.

You are thinking of hiking boots which are appropriate when worn to, during and from said activity. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Majority of the time i still live in trainers  Am i bothered? i aint bothered
> ...


But am i bothered tho?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


That is for you to decide.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I have some identical to those.

What does that mean?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It means that you don't fit in with Gary's idea of cool - for which you should be very thankful.

As for your bloke though...

I do have a pair of Merrells too though. Except mine are light brown leather.

something like this


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> It means that you don't fit in with Gary's idea of cool - for which you should be very thankful.
> 
> As for your bloke though...
> 
> ...


How many pairs do you have now Kell? :roll:

I bet Poppy has her own collection building up too, hasn't she :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Not thinking of hiking boots!
What next? The promotion of socks with sandals!  
Note an omission of Jeffrey`s on your list - any reason?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> I have some identical to those.
> 
> What does that mean?


Chav. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> It means that you don't fit in with Gary's idea of cool - for which you should be very thankful.


Says bloke who wears sandals with his suit at his own wedding. :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > I have some identical to those.
> ...


I'm off to slit my wrists....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > I have some identical to those.
> ...


On a bloke.


----------

